# No Smoke. What am I doing wrong?



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

Bought this new 5 burner gas grill and decided to learn how to smoke a brisket using gas.
Thought I followed all the directions on how to make smoke. Got the temp up to 250 above the brisket. At first I had the 2 right burners on high to get the wood chips to smoke. Had to turn the 2nd from right off or the temp in the grill would go over 300 Deg F.
Cooked the brisket for 5 hours. small brisket .... 5 hours too long.
But, my dilemma is no smoke.

So, help!
B.D


----------



## 1528mac (Oct 17, 2016)

Looks like not enough heat to get the wood going. I always let my gas stay low, but I start the wood with my torch then put a vented lid on it. Halfway through I replenish the wood. Plenty of smoke. 

Sharing is Caring!


----------



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

Good luck with that thought.......gas grills are not smokers, BUT if your determined to keep trying, get one of these pellet smoker tubes, light it with a propane torch, get the smoke going, then put it in the grill and leave it alone.

https://www.amazon.com/A-MAZE-N-12-...1528770203&sr=8-3&keywords=amazin+smoker+tube

With your tray sitting on the burner, how are you planning on adding chips in an hour when those are gone? Take the brisket out, remove the grate, add chips, fight with getting it lit again, replace grate, put brisket back on...... you got more try in you than I do.....

Good luck


----------



## BigTim (Dec 3, 2006)

IMO... after meat reaches ~150f that is about all the smoke it is going to absorb. With your high heat it got to +150f fairly quick, thus not much smoke flavor.

ddakota's propane torch tip to start the smoke will help as well


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*Water pan*

I may be wrong but dont some gas smokers use a water pan under the chips?


----------



## Jt89 (Sep 25, 2013)

Maybe try to soak the wood in water for a little while thatâ€™s what I do on my smoker. Or try an electrical smoker I have all 3. I cook easy stuff on gas grill and smoke with my smokers. Electric smoker does good but not as good as the real deal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Sounds to me like you aren't getting your chips close enough to the flame to cause them to heat up enough to smoke. You might look at different styles of smoke pans. Mine is shaped in a V shape and fits between two of my burners. Maybe you are not placing the chip pan in the right spot.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

You could light one or 2 charcoal briquettes and put them in the pan under the wood. it would slowly burn the wood and one or 2 wouldn't affect your heat too much.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

You need to use a firestarter and light the wood chips in one corner, then add more as needed. Not sure if you soaked them, but, if they were wet, they get harder to burn.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

Thanks 
I need all the help you can give
B.D


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

ddakota said:


> Good luck with that thought.......gas grills are not smokers, BUT if your determined to keep trying, get one of these pellet smoker tubes, light it with a propane torch, get the smoke going, then put it in the grill and leave it alone.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/A-MAZE-N-12-P...1528770203&sr=8-3&keywords=amazin+smoker+tube
> 
> ...


X2!

You really owe it to yourself to go to Amazon a look at these smoking tubes. Read the reviews on it. You will be impressed. I have a smoker here at home, but when we go south for the winter, I just bring the smoking tube and about 5 to 8#s of Apple wood pellets. That amount of pellets will last me all winter if used in the tube. You get a quality smoke at a cool temp. You still control the heat through your gas or charcoal. Extremely easy and almost no mess.:idea:


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Dick Hanks said:


> X2!
> 
> You really owe it to yourself to go to Amazon a look at these smoking tubes. Read the reviews on it. You will be impressed. I have a smoker here at home, but when we go south for the winter, I just bring the smoking tube and about 5 to 8#s of Apple wood pellets. That amount of pellets will last me all winter if used in the tube. You get a quality smoke at a cool temp. You still control the heat through your gas or charcoal. Extremely easy and almost no mess.:idea:


I plan to buy one myself in the near future. I want to try and smoke some cheese this fall/winter.


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

Another issue you should consider is wind. With a traditional wood/coal burner (I prefer Weber kettle), with the unit closed/door shut, the heat/smoke stay in with the meat. With gas grills, the heat/smoke blows out with the breeze. You can control the heat with the knob. Not the smoke. Try moving the grill out of the wind.


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

You have to soak the wood first, then put the burner on high until it starts smoking. You can then turn that burner lower. Without soaking first the chips just flame out and will not smoke. It will not add as much smoke as charcoal or pellets but you can successfully impart some smokey flavor on the gas grill. I would also recommend a water pan to keep the brisket moist and help it absorb more smoke, and wrap it after a few hours too. Just my .02 cents.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Check this out:
https://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2141321

This would have turned out about the same using the Tube in a gas grill.

Stinkbait..... Those Tubes do a great job with smoking cheese. Keeps the heat low.


----------

